#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  >  票選可不可以變成複選?

## Ming

請問設計票選可不可以變成複選? : )

----------


## 狼王白牙

今天新增 複選投票/投票時間倒數/投票限制天數  功能

但是複選投票有點缺陷

假設指定可以投3票, 使用者卻投了 5 票

這位使用者仍然算投票成功, 並且計算前 3 票是有效票

這 3 票有效票將會加在前面的選項  導致前面的選項比較有利

在修正問題前請謹慎使用

----------


## ocarina2112

> 今天新增 複選投票/投票時間倒數/投票限制天數  功能
> 但是複選投票有點缺陷
> 假設指定可以投3票, 使用者卻投了 5 票
> 這位使用者仍然算投票成功, 並且計算前 3 票是有效票
> 這 3 票有效票將會加在前面的選項  導致前面的選項比較有利
> 在修正問題前請謹慎使用


(我全投五票都可以...只是投完主題就不見了XD")

要是只能投三票，使用者卻投了五票
那前三票是加在先選擇的選項
還是加在前三項的選項@w@?

----------


## 狼王白牙

舉例來說:

以下的投票請選出3票

選項A X
選項B X
選項C
選項D X
選項E
選項F X
選項G X
選項H

X= 使用者勾選了 5票
A,B,D 為有效票, 投票成功\r
F,G  不計票

====================================
以下的投票請選出3票

選項A X
選項B X
選項C X
選項D X
選項E X
選項F X
選項G X
選項H X

X= 使用者全部勾選, 送出
A,B,C 為有效票, 投票成功\r
D 以後不計票

====================================
以下的投票請選出3票

選項A
選項B
選項C
選項D X
選項E
選項F X
選項G
選項H

X= 使用者勾選了 2票
D,F 通通為效票, 投票成功

----------


## 狼王白牙

抱歉摟~~  :請用: 

剛剛發現這個功能竟然跟 "簡體帖子轉繁體字" 衝到

導致簡體轉換紐失效  看來已經幣多於利  先行移除

----------


## 古夜小狼

我是大陸滴~
其實簡繁體無所謂啦~
只要用微軟的拼音就沒問題了~很方便~(自己原來從來不用微軟的~用ABC~到狼板後就習慣了~^_^)
所以我認為簡轉繁可以去掉~只要給每個新註冊的發個短信告知用繁體就可以了~
再不行可以在發帖界面註明(明顯些)“請用繁體輸入！”就應該沒問題了吧~
(以上為個人意見~僅僅是建議而已~>_<)

----------


## Fenrir

[抱歉離題一下]
聽說(?)這裡台灣區的使用者居多
為方便使用者閱讀 還是盡量使用簡體轉繁體功能
對於一些習慣使用簡體的使用者比較方便
況且票選型文章並不多

另外 不是對你有沒有影響就算了
...以上

----------


## 古夜小狼

> [抱歉離題一下]
> 聽說(?)這裡台灣區的使用者居多
> 為方便使用者閱讀 還是盡量使用簡體轉繁體功能
> 對於一些習慣使用簡體的使用者比較方便
> 況且票選型文章並不多
> 
> 另外 不是對你有沒有影響就算了
> ...以上


餓~被完全駁回了呢~>_<
也許吧~不過我也說了~都只是個人的見解而已~(飄走~~)

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 我是大陸滴~
> 其實簡繁體無所謂啦~
> 只要用微軟的拼音就沒問題了~很方便~(自己原來從來不用微軟的~用ABC~到狼板後就習慣了~^_^)
> 所以我認為簡轉繁可以去掉~只要給每個新註冊的發個短信告知用繁體就可以了~
> 再不行可以在發帖界面註明(明顯些)“請用繁體輸入！”就應該沒問題了吧~
> (以上為個人意見~僅僅是建議而已~>_<)


建議是不錯, 不過僅限於會自己轉碼的會員而言. 我自己也常用 Converz 軟體去大陸論壇發帖
也希望能夠多服務一些簡體字使用者呢.
只是, 一般而言只留下一行文字的話, 恐怕很多會員都不知道該怎麼做
必須保留一個輸入完畢就可以按下的按鈕, 並符合大家的滑鼠動線設計.
這樣大家才會去點擊按鈕並發繁體字 XD.

其實主要的問題是, 我們使用 Big5 編碼, 若有簡體字輸入
會造成資料庫儲存空間消耗比繁體字增加3倍
所以這個功能可以減少資料庫的出錯與有利於儲存資料.

----------


## 古夜小狼

> 建議是不錯, 不過僅限於會自己轉碼的會員而言. 我自己也常用 Converz 軟體去大陸論壇發帖
> 也希望能夠多服務一些簡體字使用者呢.
> 只是, 一般而言只留下一行文字的話, 恐怕很多會員都不知道該怎麼做
> 必須保留一個輸入完畢就可以按下的按鈕, 並符合大家的滑鼠動線設計.
> 這樣大家才會去點擊按鈕並發繁體字 XD.
> 
> 其實主要的問題是, 我們使用 Big5 編碼, 若有簡體字輸入
> 會造成資料庫儲存空間消耗比繁體字增加3倍
> 所以這個功能可以減少資料庫的出錯與有利於儲存資料.


了解~
看來目前最好的方法就是保持現狀~
大大還是以大局為重啊~看來我太自私了T_T(蹲在牆角畫圈圈~)

----------

